# عبوات المنظفات



## bluechem (11 يونيو 2011)

السلام عليكم
برجاء اريد معرفه اماكن بيع عبوات الفارغه للمنظفات فى مصر بخلاف الجامع الاحمر
وخاصه اريد عبوه الجليد "جل معطر الجو"
مثل هذه


----------



## mido_lordship (11 يونيو 2011)

هتشتري كميات كبيرة ولا صغيرة
لان لو كميات صغيرة يعني اقل من 3000 الي 5000 عبوة لكل نوعية يبقي اشتري من الجامع الاحمر لا غير 
لو هتشتري كميات كبيرة ادليك عنواين ونمر كل المصانع بتاع العبوات اللي عاوزها واللي مش عاوزها ارسالهالك علي الخاص لو تحب ......


----------



## redemption 4 ever (11 يونيو 2011)

mido_lordship قال:


> هتشتري كميات كبيرة ولا صغيرة
> لان لو كميات صغيرة يعني اقل من 3000 الي 5000 عبوة لكل نوعية يبقي اشتري من الجامع الاحمر لا غير
> لو هتشتري كميات كبيرة ادليك عنواين ونمر كل المصانع بتاع العبوات اللي عاوزها واللي مش عاوزها ارسالهالك علي الخاص لو تحب ......




يا ليتك ترسل لنا يا أخى على هذا الميل 


[email protected]



ولك كل الشكر


----------



## mido_lordship (11 يونيو 2011)

redemption 4 ever قال:


> يا ليتك ترسل لنا يا أخى على هذا الميل
> 
> 
> [email protected]
> ...



تمت الاضافة يا اخي
علي الرحب والسعة وبالخير ان شاء الله


----------



## bluechem (12 يونيو 2011)

> *هتشتري كميات كبيرة ولا صغيرة
> لان لو كميات صغيرة يعني اقل من 3000 الي 5000 عبوة لكل نوعية يبقي اشتري من الجامع الاحمر لا غير
> لو هتشتري كميات كبيرة ادليك عنواين ونمر كل المصانع بتاع العبوات اللي عاوزها واللي مش عاوزها ارسالهالك علي الخاص لو تحب ......*


برجاء ارسال العناوين على الخاص وما هيا اقل كميه يمكن طلبها من مصنع


----------



## mido_lordship (12 يونيو 2011)

bluechem قال:


> برجاء ارسال العناوين على الخاص وما هيا اقل كميه يمكن طلبها من مصنع


تم ارسال البيانات اخي وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله (دعواتكم الصالحة :34


----------



## simonie2010 (22 يونيو 2011)

شكراااااااااااااااا


----------



## leprinceaxel (26 يونيو 2011)

انا من المحلة ولسة مبتداء ومعرفشى الجامع الأحمر دا فين .......أرجوا الأفادة


----------



## 1خالد يونس1 (26 يونيو 2011)

شارع الجامع الاحمر فى العتبة بالقاهرة وبالنسبة للعبوات يمكنكم استخدام دليل التليفونات 140 اون لاين على النت ويمكنكم شراء دليل يلو بيدجز او دليل داتا الخاص بالمناطق الصناعية علىمستوى الجمهورية وبالتوفيق باذن الله


----------



## محمد النمر2 (8 يوليو 2011)

اريد منك يا استاذ ميدو مكان تواجد عبوات الكلور ارجو الرد على الاميل الخاص


----------



## Ahmed Reyad (10 يوليو 2011)

إخوانى الأفاضل برجاء إرسال نفس هذه العناوين على الخاص و لكم جزيل الشكر
[email protected]


----------



## محمد حسن مستورد (2 أكتوبر 2012)

لو حد عايز يطور فى شكل منتجه. انا باستورد لنفسى عبوات بكونى مستورد ,فيه عبوات واشكال جديدة ممكن اجيب لكم معايا


----------



## MOH_ELSHRIF (10 نوفمبر 2012)

*يا جماعه بالله عليكم ارسلو لي البيانات والعنواين اللي تخص المنظفات لاني عاوز اعمل مصنع ص*



محمد النمر2 قال:


> اريد منك يا استاذ ميدو مكان تواجد عبوات الكلور ارجو الرد على الاميل الخاص



يا جماعه بالله عليكم ارسلو لي البيانات والعنواين اللي تخص المنظفات لاني عاوز اعمل مصنع صغير
اوزع منه ف المحافظه بالله ما تبخلو علي


----------



## Yahia Helal (25 نوفمبر 2012)

ممكن نتواصل لاني أريد اشكال و أحجام بأسعار جيده علي ايميلي الخاص[email protected] 
وشكرا لتعاونك


----------



## engmahmoudsobhy (21 مايو 2014)

ارجو من سيادتكم اخى الكريم ارسال تفاصيل عن اسعار العبوات واماكن بيعها بمصر


----------



## م محمود الاصلي (12 أغسطس 2015)

انا محتاج لعبوات جديده مستورده ومحتاج كمياااااااااااااات كتيره برجاء راسلني علي ايملي [email protected]


----------



## م محمود الاصلي (12 أغسطس 2015)

:77:


----------



## م محمود الاصلي (12 أغسطس 2015)

محمد حسن مستورد قال:


> لو حد عايز يطور فى شكل منتجه. انا باستورد لنفسى عبوات بكونى مستورد ,فيه عبوات واشكال جديدة ممكن اجيب لكم معايا


انا محتاج لعبوات جديده مستورده ومحتاج كمياااااااااااااات كتيره برجاء راسلني علي ايملي​[email protected]


----------



## م محمود الاصلي (14 سبتمبر 2015)

mido_lordship قال:


> هتشتري كميات كبيرة ولا صغيرة
> لان لو كميات صغيرة يعني اقل من 3000 الي 5000 عبوة لكل نوعية يبقي اشتري من الجامع الاحمر لا غير
> لو هتشتري كميات كبيرة ادليك عنواين ونمر كل المصانع بتاع العبوات اللي عاوزها واللي مش عاوزها ارسالهالك علي الخاص لو تحب ......


 السلام عليكم اخي mido_lordship برجاء ارسال عناوين مصانع العبوات البلاستيكيه علي الميل [email protected] ... ولك جزيل الشكر والتقدير


----------



## جوزاء ا (15 سبتمبر 2015)

شكرا علي الموضوع الرائع


----------



## ابوعلى عبدالله (10 أكتوبر 2015)

مشكور وهل العبوة لوحدها والرشاش لوحدة ومع بعض عبوة واحدة


----------



## hbahgat98216 (21 يناير 2016)

ممكن حضرتك تبعتلي علي الميل [email protected]


----------

